# Duvet Cover Shopping



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a duvet cover and I'm not having luck finding anything I like. I've been to Pottery Barn, Crate and Barrell, Ballard Designs, Frontgate, Garnet Hill, Macy's, Target, Bed Bath and Beyond, and just random bedding sites from google. 
I need some ideas for other places to visit. If anyone knows of good bedding sites I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Did you try JC Penney, Sears, Ikea, Amazon and Laura Ashley?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The Company Store -- http://www.thecompanystore.com/dept/Comfor...?dept%5Fid=3007

MaryH


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Can you give us an idea of what style/print/colors you might be looking for? I spend a lot of time looking for duvet covers and I might be able to help if you have an image in your head of what you want (not that it exists of course...lol).

I have been pleased with my duvet covers from Pottery Barn, but I know what you mean -- right now the selection isn't anything to ooh and ahh over. LOL

Personally, I love white and ivory duvet covers so I can use adorable decorative pillows for a color splash. I have a couple from Pottery Barn, and this DKNY is the one I want really bad right now: DKNY Willow White Pleated Duvet

Overstock.com sometimes has nice duvet covers, but of course it's hit and miss. I can probably be more helpful if I know if you like more contemporary/modern duvets, more traditional, or solid colors, etc.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Have you tried Ebay stores? Try these- they had some pretty ones. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com

http://www.touchofclass.com

http://www.linensbargains.com


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks I'll check these out tonight!
I have blues in my room so I'm looking for blue floral things. This is the rug I have in my room: rug


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

The nicest Duvets that I own I bought at TJMaxx. They were 1/3 the normal price and Name Brands. Also Martha Stewarts label are really good.....they wear like iron, are pretty and very soft. I think I got that one in KMart.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Feb 8 2010, 04:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883092


> Thanks I'll check these out tonight!
> I have blues in my room so I'm looking for blue floral things. This is the rug I have in my room: rug[/B]


What a cute rug! Thanks for posting that so I can see what style you might be looking for...that definitely helps!  I'll see what I can find.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

have you been here?
www.linensource.com
they have a really nice selection!
i love shopping for bedding :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## arommie (Sep 4, 2008)

www.overstock.com is awesome and cheap.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

IKEA--they show all their bedding, but not all of it is for purchase online--some in store only.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (arommie @ Feb 10 2010, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884207


> www.overstock.com is awesome and cheap.[/B]


Them, too.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I was having the same problem trying to find a duvet for my daughter who is going to college. She wanted Shabby Chic, which isn't really in stores anymore. I found some great ones on ebay.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, if price is not an issue- I absolutely LOVE Bella Notte linens. I just put a duvet,shams and pillows on my bed and am very pleased. Although they are pricey, the fabrics are all high end and washable. I just got an email from Blue Springs Home that they were cutting their store in half and having a huge sale on their linens.Wish I had waited- they are almost impossible to find on sale! They are one of the largest stocking dealers of Bella Notte- most places you have to custom order and it takes 6-8 weeks. I also noticed you live in North Carolina. There is a store in Aberdeen that stocks a huge amount,too. Take a look at their website- they do a lot in blues.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

arommie said:


> www.overstock.com is awesome and cheap.


Overstock .com has great deals and selection.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ashley did you get yourself a duvet cover? If so I would love to see what your chose.


----------

